# Hot Mag VS. Emperor 400



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,

I have recently changed to Hot Mag cannister filters from the used Emperor 400 filters that I really didn't use much when I bought a used tank - they were pretty old, beat up so I tossed them after I cycled the tank.

My question is despite the 400 gl per hour cycle compared to the 250 gl per hour cycle which will give me the best filtration especially since I now have two discus that I want to be happy.

Or are they roughly the same in terms of conditioning - one is a bit louder and the other quiet...

What's your opinion for my below fish on my sig.

Thanks in advance -


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought a new 120gl! I'm insane! I'm going to move the 80 into the 120 -


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what your doing is like comparing apples and oranges! of course a magnum is better than an aquaclear!


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

So these are the best (hang on filters)? 

It seemed for a short while that the emperor 400 cleaned better so I called Marineland and spoke to them in length and they said the 400 would be a better filtration unit compared to the magnum because it goes through much more water per hour? 400 to 250?

For my 120 should I simply add another magnum so I have three at 750 gph?

What's the best filter to use for the 120 in your opinion besides mag & emperor?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

120? definately a fluval canister.


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

How does it work? I mean the set up look for this one

Fluval FX5 Canister Filter

Any help as I can't picture it functioning- never used it - ease of usage?


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Fluval FX5 Canister Filter

Will this blow my Discus and smaller fish all over the place in a 120gl? I'm now thinking bigger fish


----------

